# EV conversion company in Vancouver featured on Global News



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

_This B.C. company wants to electrify your Porsche, your mini van and your school bus_
Global News
Posted April 29, 2022 7:27 pm

The corporate website
*RiiSE EV*

Don't be misled by the web site looking like a large corporation working on fleets of vehicles - they have six people on staff.

For those not in the Canadian television market... Global is one of the major nationwide television networks, broadcasting over-the-air and carried on all of the satellite, cable, and IP TV services. This item is from the Global BC (British Columbia) operation, but was carried nationally in the April 30 evening newscast.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Marketing is perception - until you have to deliver on that perception, then it turns into a shitshow if you overpromise/overcommit.

6 people is a good start. Better than one 🤓


----------



## Dean K (9 mo ago)

brian_ said:


> _This B.C. company wants to electrify your Porsche, your mini van and your school bus_
> Global News
> Posted April 29, 2022 7:27 pm
> 
> ...


Brian and gang - Dean here from Riise EV in Vancouver. Happy to jump in and support your discussion as our young company grows daily. Changing the world and doing the right thing takes time and we will continue to add platforms to increase the product offering. Canadas regs and legislation makes it hard but as a company and hopefully as an industry we can make some positive charges. Our website shows where we are at and where we are going. Be well and hopefully we cross paths as we grow the industry collectively and battle the same challenges as well for growth and development. Reach out direct anytime. Continued success. 
Dean and the Riise EV team


----------



## Dean K (9 mo ago)

brian_ said:


> _This B.C. company wants to electrify your Porsche, your mini van and your school bus_
> Global News
> Posted April 29, 2022 7:27 pm
> 
> ...


Thank you Brian,
We have got some good coverage as the interest increases, on the private car side the rules and regs are easier but on the commercial side in Canada it is harder. The more media coverage help to change the barriers to expanding for all. It the right thing to go ! From humble beginnings we will continue to grow and support the EV community along the way. Our web inspires costumers to inquire and see what we are doing and capable of.
When I meet my wife, I told her I was funny…. It took awhile and we laugh a lot now, but if I did not tell her she might not have beloved me. All the best and continued success. Please feel free to reach out direct.
All the best
Dean


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Interesting. Three responses, but none say anything material or engage in the conversation at hand, though being in the conversation here is somehow going to happen in the future???

"Building rockets is hard"

"FAA is the problem"

So what ARE you doing, other than marketing?


----------



## Dean K (9 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Interesting. Three responses, but none say anything material or engage in the conversation at hand, though being in the conversation here is somehow going to happen in the future???
> 
> "Building rockets is hard"
> 
> ...


Remy, 
We are focused on the sport & classic cars and newer bus conversions up here in Canada that cross over in fleet and utility options as seen on the TV spotlight. The rocket comment was the news’s comment as I am sure you heard. ( Riise EV is not intrested in rockets ….. yet ;-) ) the news team was impressed with product we have built and they drove some as well. With our partners and suppliers we also have the first converted transit / school bus to full electric. As mentioned the rules and regs up here are different from the USA, easier to do business south with School bus conversions so we are focused on all other buses. It is exciting times. What is your area of interest, are you converting ICE to EV as well or a supplier. It would be good to connect if so or general Q&A as the industry grows. I can’t find you on SM or LinkedIN ?? 
Be well and all the best.
Dean


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Remy was an innovative EV motor manufacturer, now Borg Warner (and arguably General Motors)

Put together with Martian, it's a play on the Cognac brand.

Yes, Remy is not on LinkedIn, lol.


----------



## Dean K (9 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Remy was an innovative EV motor manufacturer, now Borg Warner (and arguably General Motors)
> 
> Put together with Martian, it's a play on the Cognac brand.
> 
> Yes, Remy is not on LinkedIn, lol.


I am glad you called it out 
well you have my name and contact to reach out, for a positive discussion on the advancement of the industry !
I hope this form is a positive experience of people looking to support the community and find ways to grow. So far I have only been expressing passion and interest for our company and the vision to keep EV going and growing. Please feel free to connect as a person with a real name as I am sure we have have some great EV discussion. 
till then all the best
Dean K. Riise EV


----------

